# Buying 6 months old tiels



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

would you reccomend it from the store? They are so small small and sooooo adorable and cute. 

When I went, I felt so sorry for them, some were trying to sleep but the other large parrots were making so much noise ;[ I want to take them all but I cant can I. 

I was thinking would getting a tiel who is 6 months old from a store a good or bad idea? Difficult to tame you think?

Am looking for a tiel who is about 3-5 yrs old BTW if anyone is selling.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If they look healthy enough I would say go for it. I got Aero when she was 5months old from a pet store and she was pretty easy to tame. Just takes a bit of patience and alot of millet


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

There is a local pet shop here that used to sell Cockatiels but for some reason I think they have stopped.

Anyways they had the birds (whom I presume the flight feathers where clipped) in this area that was open at the top but closed in glass around the edges. I personally wasn't a fan of the way they where kept, it all just seemed rather dangerous.

But I put my hand down there and they must have been hand-fed babies because I didn't have a problem getting one of them on my finger or anything and none of them showed any high level of fear at my hand.


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

Valpo said:


> There is a local pet shop here that used to sell Cockatiels but for some reason I think they have stopped.
> 
> Anyways they had the birds (whom I presume the flight feathers where clipped) in this area that was open at the top but closed in glass around the edges. I personally wasn't a fan of the way they where kept, it all just seemed rather dangerous.
> 
> But I put my hand down there and they must have been hand-fed babies because I didn't have a problem getting one of them on my finger or anything and none of them showed any high level of fear at my hand.



Pets at home maybe? Well they stopped seeliing them because of bird flue apparently. They are now back at anouther store called Daves aquarium


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Klash beano is from a pet shop and he was 4-6 months when i got him


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

klash said:


> Pets at home maybe? Well they stopped seeliing them because of bird flue apparently. They are now back at anouther store called Daves aquarium


No I think it was a local place called Pat's Pets. Its in the University Park Mall here. We actually go by there pretty much every time we visit the mall because my wife likes to look at the puppies. Last time I was there they didn't have any tiels and it looked like they had stopped selling them. I think they still sell budgies though.

Its actually the last pet shop I know of in the area that sold tiels. 

There was another one in Michigan City that we used to go to for bird stuff when I was a kid and it looks like they stopped selling birds as well. They used to have a "bird room" and they had an Umbrella Cockatoo there (that wasn't for sale) and they taught him to sell "Hello" to everyone when they entered the bird room. But we actually went by there a while ago while on our way to see Lake Michigan after church and they closed down the bird room and no longer sold birds. 

Sad because from what I remember they actually took really good care of the birds they sold.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

There is hardly any birds in stores here since the outbreak of bird flu but some now have got little in but its the smaller birds round me like budgie and canary's maybe 5 at the most


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Klash beano is from a pet shop and he was 4-6 months when i got him


And how is beano? Easy to tame? Well behaved? : D nautghy?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a naughty tiel sometimes chasing the others but i think he likes buttercup
both didnt like each other at first but beano sits next to her now


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> He is a naughty tiel sometimes chasing the others but i think he likes buttercup
> both didnt like each other at first but beano sits next to her now


hahahahahahahahhahah!!!! 

Next thin you know, hes going to be trying to have babies with her


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope not lol


----------

